# Black Screen w/ mouse pointer on start-up (details within)



## one2many (Mar 22, 2009)

Yesterday (4/20) I had improperly removed (neglected to turn off the system, left it plugged in, left the battery in, basically if it was possible to do wrong, I did it wrong) my laptop's WD 250GB Scorpio Blue HDD so I could put it in an enclosure and access Portal 2 on another more powerful computer so it could be played. 

Today (4/21) when I went to finish the game, the hard drive was not able to be read and it directed that I format the drive. However, when I put it back in my laptop my session started up just fine as it had when I removed the drive and there were no problems. I continued to try and get the drive to be read as an external drive and it wouldn't work. Eventually when I put the drive back in my laptop it unexpectingly (is that a word?) loaded recovery tools. I ran disk recovery and it spent forever attempting to repairs errors until my battery died.

After I had removed and reinstalled the drive I wasn't getting any visual output almost as if my graphic chipset driver's weren't functioning. Another removal and reinstall of the drive fixed that. 

Now I'm at my current situation when I turn the computer on - normal boot or safe mode - it loads the OS and only displays the mouse pointer as if it's waiting for the login screen to load. I let it sit for at least 2 hours and it never did anything. 

Yes, I've ran disk checks from the BIOS and the drive checks out on all of them - quick, comprehensive, and S.M.A.R.T.

I'm at a lost for what to do and I REALLY DON'T WANT TO HAVE TO FORMAT THIS DRIVE.

*I ask that you please don't hate for my extreme idiocy in the initial removal of the drive. I just was not thinking at all and I have no idea why I did not think to do any of the things I neglected to do*


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well by now you know you stuffed up, it is a tech rule to disconnect the mains and remove the battery before doing any work on a laptop. Testing is run only on mains and if all is well after the work is done refit the battery.

Now as you cannot access the safe mode you also cannot run RE (repair my computer) from there. If you have a Seven dvd boot from it select "Repair my Computer" try startup repair.

It's what you have not told us that might be the key here, ie what did you do to try and get the drive read by the other computer? 

We may need to repair the registry "load the hive" to point to the right authority for RPC.

Let us know how startup repair went.


----------



## one2many (Mar 22, 2009)

Alright, start up repair is running and it's "Attempting Repairs..." as it should. 

To try and get the drive read I simply just unplugged and plugged it back in, trying a different USB port here and there. >_> I'm no tech expert...obviously.

Any other questions until the recovery finishes? I'll have that report for you as soon as I've noticed it's finished.


----------



## one2many (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, the start-up repair finished (surprisingly quickly I may add) and I still have just a black screen w/ cursor on startup nothing more, nothing less. ctrl+alt+del doesn't do anything that I can tell and I can't shut down by clicking the usual shut down button in the right-hand corner, so I'm sure that means that windows is neglecting to load the login screen in it's entirety.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I am hoping it's not the HDD controller. Go back to "repair my computer" (RE). Once in RE select system restore, let us know how you get on. And since you are not experienced do check the hdd connection make sure it is well seated.


----------



## one2many (Mar 22, 2009)

I wanted to see if the drive would work on another computer now. So I tried it on two different computers and I received an "access denied" error on both machines.

I was able to look at disk management for the drive and it is a healthy drive according to it. However, I was unable to run any tests due to the restricted access. I tried changing giving permissions but that didn't work.


----------



## one2many (Mar 22, 2009)

*I click system restore*

"No restore points have been created on your computer's system drive. To create a restore point open System Protection."

*I click system protection*

"Your computer is running in a limited diagnostic state. If you use System Restore in this limited state, you cannot undo the restore option."

*I click "OK"*

Nothing happens

The HDD connects perfectly fine and I make sure it is every time install it. If it does turn out to be the controller, does that not warrant a motherboard replacement?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, no the HDD controller is built into the HDD it is most prone to damage from your actions. We should run a manufacturers diagnostic on the HDD you can google for it. Since you have not been able to access it I am reluctant to run a chkdsk (could lose lots of data with no positive results). 

See what the HDD diagnostics say first. WE can try a Registry Hive fix though partly this is what startup repair does, with one notable exception. Many people have reported that running startup repair a number of times has finally worked worth a try.


----------



## one2many (Mar 22, 2009)

Alright so for now you would advise:
- Running a manufacturers diagnostic
- Continue to run startup repair a couple more times


----------



## one2many (Mar 22, 2009)

I finished running the diagnostics using WD lifeguard Diagnostic tools and the Drive recieved a pass on both the quick and extensive tests. All I got back from the test results was a "PASS" so that's all I can give you. 

I'll continue to run start up repair now.


----------



## one2many (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, "startup repair cannot repair this computer automatically", however it gave me a problem signature which may serve useful

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: StartupRepairOffline
Problem Signature 01: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem Signature 02: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem Signature 03: unknown
Problem Signature 04: 21201143
Problem Signature 05: ExternalMedia
Problem Signature 06: 2
Problem Signature 07: BadDriver
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033

It also says in the diagnostic log:

"Root cause found:
------------------------
A recent driver installation or upgrade may be preventing the system from starting.

Repair action: System files integrity check and repair
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 789256 ms"

There's also a test result in here about registry hives and it completed successfully with no errors


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well that's progress. Go back to the RE (repair your computer) this time select the command prompt. At the x:\sources> type:-


```
sfc/scannow /offbootdir=c:\ /offwindir=c:\windows
```
Press enter.

You will need to copy this down (note the spaces) you will not be able to copy paste.
Restart when finished 

Let us know how you got on.


----------



## one2many (Mar 22, 2009)

Alright I did that and it says "Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.", which to me sounds like a good thing.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,you should be aware that in my experience both memory and HDD diagnostics have proven to be not reliable. Replace is the only way. You should be able to get your data from the HDD. Just a head's up, let's see if we can get you booted into windows.

If a driver or upgrade has failed on the last install it can prevent windows from booting, now your case is different however it is possible this was as a result of the live removal. Startup repair has flagged it.

This is a bit techno, we are going to see if we can find and stop that driver from starting. Since we cannot boot to windows we will do it from the RE.

Use the RE (repair your computer) and open command prompt

At the x:\sources type:- C: (press enter)
Next type:- cd c:\windows\inf (press enter)
Next type:- notepad setupapi.app.log (press enter)

The win.ini log will open in notepad, this is a very large file so be patient while it loads. When loaded use the scroll bar to scroll to the end. Then use your mouse to move the cursor slowly back up. You are looking for the last build driver list (there are hundreds of them)

There is a clear one line space between relevant dates you are looking for a header:-

[ Build Driver List -

We want the last entry in the last list, Note down:- Date, Dev Desc, Drv Desc, Provider.

Post back the results


----------



## one2many (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, I'm pretty confident my HDD has a 5 year warranty so replacement is no trouble. If I'm able to access my data and create an image, I'll be perfectly happy.

I'm not able to tell what's what in this thing, so here's the entire entry

[Build Driver List - ACPI\SYN0138\4&EF0D0FE&0]
Section Start 2011/04/18 21:32:58.542
cmd: "C:\Windows\system32\mmc.exe| C:\windows\system32|devmgmt.msc
cpy: policy is set to make all digital signatures equal.
Section end 2011/04/18 21:33:00.542
[Exit Status: SUCCESS]

I'm not exactly tech illiterate, but I applaud you for having any idea what that means. All I can tell is the date >_>

Why is it that I feel as if everyone single one of these logs, depending on header, is exactly the same, save for the date and time?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I did it this way because I knew we were going to have problems. 

Remember to use the scroll to drag all the way to the bottom the field you are looking for is the first one that you find that appears like this The entry here is:-

[Build Driver List - PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5B60&SUBSYS_032A1043&REV_00\4&4258F40&0&0010]
>>> Section start 2011/04/21 09:40:32.370
cmd: C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
dvi: Enumerating INFs from path list 'C:\Windows\inf'
inf: Opened PNF: 'C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\display.inf_30c9fefa\display.inf' ([strings.0409] <src=drvstore>)
dvi: Created Driver Node:
dvi: HardwareID - PCI\CC_0300
dvi: InfName - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\display.inf_30c9fefa\display.inf
dvi: DevDesc - Standard VGA Graphics Adapter
dvi: DrvDesc - Standard VGA Graphics Adapter
dvi: Provider - Microsoft
dvi: Mfg - (Standard display types)
dvi: ModelsSec - Std.Mfg.NTx86
dvi: InstallSec - vga
dvi: ActualSec - vga
dvi: Rank - 0x0dfe2006
dvi: Signer - microsoft windows
dvi: Signer Score - INBOX
dvi: DrvDate - 06/21/2006
dvi: Version - 6.0.6000.16386
inf: Opened PNF: 'C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atiilhag.inf_31a3846f\atiilhag.inf' ([strings.0409] <src=drvstore>)
dvi: Created Driver Node:
dvi: HardwareID - PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5B60
dvi: InfName - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atiilhag.inf_31a3846f\atiilhag.inf
dvi: DevDesc - RADEON X300/X550 Series (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
dvi: DrvDesc - RADEON X300/X550 Series (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
dvi: Provider - ATI Technologies Inc.
dvi: Mfg - ATI Technologies Inc.
dvi: ModelsSec - ATI.Mfg
dvi: InstallSec - ati2mtag_RV370
dvi: ActualSec - ati2mtag_RV370
dvi: Rank - 0x0df82001
dvi: Signer - microsoft windows
dvi: Signer Score - INBOX
dvi: DrvDate - 08/21/2006
dvi: Version - 7.14.10.830
inf: Opened PNF: 'C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cl_39684.inf_51327d11\cl_39684.inf' ([strings] <src=drvstore>)
dvi: Created Driver Node:
dvi: HardwareID - PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5B60&SUBSYS_032A1043
dvi: InfName - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cl_39684.inf_51327d11\cl_39684.inf
dvi: DevDesc - RADEON X300 Series
dvi: DrvDesc - RADEON X300 Series
dvi: Provider - ATI Technologies Inc.
dvi: Mfg - ATI Technologies Inc.
dvi: ModelsSec - ATI.Mfg
dvi: InstallSec - ati2mtag_RV370
dvi: ActualSec - ati2mtag_RV370
dvi: Rank - 0x0df60001
dvi: Signer - microsoft windows hardware compatibility publisher
dvi: Signer Score - WHQL
dvi: DrvDate - 12/20/2006
dvi: Version - 8.33.0.0

The last device driver showing is the Radeon... thats the one, if we had a problem would be the cause. The info I need is what is in red (this a sample only) your log should appear similiar.


----------



## one2many (Mar 22, 2009)

So, I checked the entire document and have checked multiple times to make sure it was the right one and I am 100% sure there are no logs in there that match the format of that example or even have the required information.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well as we cannot identify the driver that loaded last we cannot use a registry hive change to stop it. This detail comes from MS tech site and is the only way I know to fix this. Looks to me unless someone else has an idea you will need to Format and do a fresh install. 

At this time I would try a chkdsk.(nothing to lose) Open the RE (repair your computer)
at the x"\sources type:- C: (press enter)
Next type:- chkdsk/r (press enter)

You should receive a message about the volume and handles and force unmount Y\N press Y and 5 stages of chkdsk will run... when completed restart you never know may fix it... Let us know how you get on.


----------



## one2many (Mar 22, 2009)

So I'm guessing you're banking on me having to format and clean install 7 right?

Is it a lost cause for me to get my data back if this doesn't work or is there at least a chance at that? To be quite frank I'd rather buy a new HDD before I'd format this.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi , you should be able access your HDD you say you tried this and could not do so, get someone from your local computer shop to try for you.


----------



## one2many (Mar 22, 2009)

chdsk completed, reallocated some sectors from used to free space but it remains at a black screen on start-up. Sadly I still receive and access denied error whilst using it as an external drive with other computers.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

Not sure how much of a difference this will make, but try using a live CD on the laptop, such as Ubuntu. You may be able to access the HDD from Ubuntu. However, from Ubuntu, you will not be able to save your data on the disk, so when you reboot it, everything will be lost that you, for example, copied to the Ubuntu desktop.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## one2many (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks, I'll try that when I have the time. If I can get an environment where I can run a program to create an image of the drive and back it up to flash drive or something I'll be in good shape. 

However, whilst typing this I realized that I have old backups on another drive. Could I perhaps put those to use somehow to restore the drive?


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

The backups would only be able to do about the same as ubuntu, but more complicated to set up... however the external drive should be used to backup stuff if you can get ubuntu to read the drive.

Regards,

Mark


----------

